# Realistic Fire Tutorial (Photoshop)



## cheetah (Mar 8, 2005)

Try this great tutorial on making realistic fire in adobe photoshop>> *s7.invisionfree.com/eGaming/index.php?showtopic=87

I made this using instructions from this tutorial

*img223.exs.cx/img223/4218/fire2fz.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 10, 2005)

Cheetah... look what i got from the tutor...

This one's drippin with hot, burnin oil...
*img150.exs.cx/img150/4210/effectburnt0ue.th.jpg

*img150.exs.cx/img150/420/koolbluezhot0sy.jpg


----------



## cheetah (Mar 10, 2005)

Oye how u blended it with da text.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 10, 2005)

Here's the method


----------



## cheetah (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Balu.


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi men
   Really cool .... I will post a pic I did using this tut in thi sforum soon...

Reagards,
Ramprasad


----------

